# What gauge wire should I use for headlights?



## BatteryCharger (Jul 31, 2004)

I'm upgrading the headlight wiring on my car, only 11.2V is making it to the headlights with the engine on. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif What gauge wire should I use? The wire will be about 3-4 feet long, and I think the headlights draw around 5 amps. Would 14 gauge be enough? I've already got a big roll of it...


----------



## Doug Owen (Jul 31, 2004)

14 AWG should be a great plenty. Factory wire is probably 18. I recall upgrading it to 16 when rewiring a truck a lot of years ago.

I'd try to find out where the voltage is being dropped, however. Connections are the most likely source.

Doug Owen


----------



## BatteryCharger (Jul 31, 2004)

There's probably about 20 different places the voltage could drop. I'm just going to run a wire directly from the battery to the light, with a relay that is turned on and off by the original headlight wiring. I plan on upgrading to higher wattage lights eventually anyway...


----------

